# Anyone Heard of Goldstar Lab



## Steve-O (Dec 30, 2005)

My friend bought some Equipoise that has a label name GoldStar Lab.  I will post a pic when I get my digtal cammera back from my girl.  It says its made in Qingdoa, China.   I was wanting to know if it is fake, so I dont buy some from that guy.  Someone please anwser my question.  Thanks


----------



## pincrusher (Dec 30, 2005)

Steve-O said:
			
		

> My friend bought some Equipoise that has a label name GoldStar Lab.  I will post a pic when I get my digtal cammera back from my girl.  It says its made in Qingdoa, China.   I was wanting to know if it is fake, so I dont buy some from that guy.  Someone please anwser my question.  Thanks


gold star labs is very real, very legit and strong as hell.  i havent seen any bottles of it but i know the reputation of the source and it is impeccible


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 2, 2006)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> gold star labs is very real, very legit and strong as hell.  i havent seen any bottles of it but i know the reputation of the source and it is impeccible



OK Good, THanks for you info.  I have just used QV gear and never seen any pics on here, so I was just worried.  Thanks again


----------



## stealthmeister (Jan 2, 2006)

Steve-O said:
			
		

> My friend bought some Equipoise that has a label name GoldStar Lab.  I will post a pic when I get my digtal cammera back from my girl.  It says its made in Qingdoa, China.   I was wanting to know if it is fake, so I dont buy some from that guy.  Someone please anwser my question.  Thanks


Yes, they have quite a good rep., but I've never tried them personally.


----------



## Macstanton (Jan 2, 2006)

I have personally tried gear from Goldstar Labs.  It's AMAZING stuff.  Definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## pincrusher (Jan 2, 2006)

Steve-O said:
			
		

> OK Good, THanks for you info.  I have just used QV gear and never seen any pics on here, so I was just worried.  Thanks again


they are also an exclusive source and dont take new customers without lots of references so consider yourself lucky to get your hands on some.


----------

